# 15 hands at 14 months???



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've about given up hope of having a small enough horse to comfortably ride LOL. Oh, well, he's still my sweetie 

Rafe: 14 month old BelgianxQH now standing at 15 hands, hips are 15.2 :shock:

Yep, that's a full horse sized halter













































I was really worried he would toe out badly on the front but he has straightened up as he grew. Still does a bit but nothing compared to when he was a baby.




































Anyway, that's my sad story about my poor monsterous baby :lol::lol:.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

How sweet!! Such a cutie :]. What are you planning on using him for?


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

oh my goodness!! Thats a monster of a horse!! My limit is 15h! but then again I am a shorty, so I must draw the line somewhere! Wonder how tall he will end up being!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am planning on him being my next ranch horse but if he gets too tall to load in the trailer with a saddle on, I may have to adjust my plans LOL.

I string tested him a few months ago and it said he should mature to 17 flat. I guess we'll see how accurate that is .


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy crap! That's tall! If he doesn't work out just bring him on over to Georgia :wink: LOL


----------



## dmj1993 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow! What a big guy! I love the tall ones! =D

My friend had a horse that at 2 and half was 17 hands. He was a percheron cross. Its so hard to think of horses like that as just babies when they're that large! haha!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

HAHA... You should talk with Indy... Finn is 15.3 at 17 months I believe. He and Fiona both string tested around 19 hands from what I recall!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

God he is one hunk of a horse! Watching him grow is pretty fascinating. Makes me want my own baby.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww..Rafe!! *heart* I just love him. I can't believe how big he is for being so young. He looks almost adult size! He lost his baby looks so quickly!!!

My BIL's TB filly that was born on our place is about 4 ish months old and I'm guessing she's a good 13 hands already. I'm planning on taking out the tape and measure her tomorrow. She's huge compared to my QH weanlings.


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

*nice*

He sure is pretty!:lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*giggles*

Shay-la will kill you. That's about as big as it looks like Eve is GETTING! She's almost 4 years old now, and stopped dead at 15.2hh! I'm sure Shay-la will consider a trade, Eve is turning into a pretty agile little cow pony in a Western saddle! :lol:

He's absolutely gorgeous, I can't wait to see him full grown! How tall is his dam?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that boy is handsome!!!! He's gonna be a looker, and apparently a "big'un"!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, if you have a problem with his height, you can always ship him to me  Lol!!! Along with that QH gelding...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, You guys will have to fight me for him. I already have plans that if he is too mellow and slow for me, I might give him to my niece. She's gonna need a nice kid-pony in a few years. MM, I think Bess is around 17.2, maybe just a touch smaller. I am really hoping that he will pull an Eve and stop soon. He has only grown like 2 inches since April so I can always hope I guess :wink:.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is just too cute! What a big boy! Good thing he has you as his momma...some inexperienced person would take him for a fully grown QH and hurt his big old bones!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have been told "He's gonna be huge, you need to get started riding him now." I was like :? NOPE. I'm gonna wait until he's at least 2 before I even introduce the saddle. Plus, I'm gonna have to teach him to stand beside a stool for mounting before I start riding him because it's hard to deal with those greenies that walk off with you hanging off their side. It sucks having to scale the side of a green horse like that. Yeah, I want to ride him so bad I can't hardly stand it, but I do want to be able to ride him for more than a few years before he is broke down :roll:.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, You guys will have to fight me for him. I already have plans that if he is too mellow and slow for me, I might give him to my niece. She's gonna need a nice kid-pony in a few years. MM, I think Bess is around 17.2, maybe just a touch smaller. I am really hoping that he will pull an Eve and stop soon. He has only grown like 2 inches since April so I can always hope I guess :wink:.


Pony...giggle.

You have to post pictures of her riding him if she gets him! That would the cutest thing ever!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard and it drives me nuts how people have this ridiculous misconception that if you don't jump on a Draft when they're a year old, they'll somehow get "too big to train". Warmbloods can hit over 18hh, do we do the same with them? And they probably have a MUCH more powerful buck!


----------



## crazy4horsestuff (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow he really reminds me of my horse he is 16 now but i had him when he was 10mths old and he was about 15hh then! I didn't realise at the time but this didn't bode well for my hope for a 16.2hh and he is about 17.2hh but is really a gentle giant. Only problem .... i can't get on from the floor.
Jox


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to get on from the ground and a problem with low limbs and leanning trees but it sure comes in handy when you are crossing deep water.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BR, that would be funny, considering he is actually 2 weeks younger than she is (she's just a yearling too so plenty of time to get him broke before she's old enough to ride by herself).

MM, yep. I have worked with him since the day he was born on something that I knew I would need more than anything, getting him to drop his head when I ask. I can saddle a big old tall thing with some effort but if they won't drop their head, I cannot bridle them without a ladder (it sucks being short). It is nice to know that all I have to do is push lightly on his poll, tug on his forelock or mane and he'll drop his head nearly to the ground and accept both the halter and bit/bridle.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard and it drives me nuts how people have this ridiculous misconception that if you don't jump on a Draft when they're a year old, they'll somehow get "too big to train". Warmbloods can hit over 18hh, do we do the same with them? And they probably have a MUCH more powerful buck!


You don't know how many ads I would see for horses under 2 years old, that the sellers would put "hasn't been ridden yet!" in the ad...the students I worked with last year, were constantly asking if the horses were old enough to ride, and several of them would say "well we break 'em in at a year!" in response to me telling them they wouldn't be ready til they were over 2 yrs. old. :shock: And the more 'shocking' part is that they don't own big horses...these are scrawny mustang type horses! Poor things!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww! Rafe is SUCH a looker. I love seeing pictures of him!


----------



## crazy4horsestuff (Sep 24, 2010)

Too true - and little gates are difficult to reach too.
Jo
xx
crazy4allhorsestuff.blogspot.com


----------

